# Problem mit PickMouseBehavior und PositionInterpolator



## Kiamur (10. Dez 2006)

Hallo!

Ich versuche eine Kugel mit PickMouseBehavior und PositionInterpolator durch die Scene zu bewegen. Wenn ich mit der Maus auf die Kugel klicke, dann soll sie sich per Animation (PositionInterpolator) bewegen. Ich habe den PositionInterpolator mit den dazu gehörigen Details (Alpha, Transform3D und TransformGroup) erstellt. Für sich alleine funktioniert er auch gut. Stelle ich die Startzeit von Alpha auf 0 und lasse das ganze laufen, so bewegt sich die Kugel schön weich durch die Szene. 
Übergebe ich das Alpha Objekt nun meinem PickMouseBehavior, und setze die Startzeit per setStartTime auf den Zeitpunkt, wo der Mausklick auf die Kugel erfolgte, so bewegt sich die Kugel zwar, es ruckelt aber fürchterlich. 

Ich kann mir das absolut nicht erklären. habt ihr eine Idee? Hier ist mal der Source Code:


```
import javax.media.j3d.Alpha;
import javax.media.j3d.AmbientLight;
import javax.media.j3d.Appearance;
import javax.media.j3d.BoundingSphere;
import javax.media.j3d.BranchGroup;
import javax.media.j3d.Canvas3D;
import javax.media.j3d.DirectionalLight;
import javax.media.j3d.Material;
import javax.media.j3d.PositionInterpolator;
import javax.media.j3d.Transform3D;
import javax.media.j3d.TransformGroup;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.vecmath.Color3f;
import javax.vecmath.Point3d;
import javax.vecmath.Vector3d;
import javax.vecmath.Vector3f;

import com.sun.j3d.utils.behaviors.vp.OrbitBehavior;
import com.sun.j3d.utils.geometry.Box;
import com.sun.j3d.utils.geometry.Sphere;
import com.sun.j3d.utils.universe.SimpleUniverse;


public class PickTestMain extends JFrame
{
	//Der Canvas, auf den gezeichnet wird.
	public Canvas3D myCanvas3D;
	
	public PickTestMain()
	{
		//Mechanismus zum Schliessen des Fensters und beenden des Programms
	    this.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);

	    //Standardeinstellung fuer das Betrachteruniversum
	    myCanvas3D = new Canvas3D(SimpleUniverse.getPreferredConfiguration());

	    //Aufbau des SimpleUniverse:
	    //Zuerst Erzeugen zusammen mit dem Canvas
	    SimpleUniverse simpUniv = new SimpleUniverse(myCanvas3D);

	    //Standardpositionierung des Betrachters
	    simpUniv.getViewingPlatform().setNominalViewingTransform();

	    //Die Szene wird in dieser Methode erzeugt.
	    createSceneGraph(simpUniv);

	    //Hinzufuegen von Licht
	    addLight(simpUniv);

	    //Hierdurch kann man mit der Maus den Betrachterstandpunkt veraendern
	    OrbitBehavior ob = new OrbitBehavior(myCanvas3D);
	    ob.setSchedulingBounds(new BoundingSphere(new Point3d(0.0,0.0,0.0),Double.MAX_VALUE));
	    simpUniv.getViewingPlatform().setViewPlatformBehavior(ob);

	    //Darstellung des Canvas/Fensters:
	    setTitle("PickTest");
	    setSize(700,700);
	    getContentPane().add("Center", myCanvas3D);
	    setVisible(true);
	}
	    
	// In dieser Methode werden die Objekte der Szene aufgebaut und dem
	//SimpleUniverse su hinzugefuegt.
	public void createSceneGraph(SimpleUniverse su)
	{
		// Bounding Sphere angeben
		BoundingSphere bs = new BoundingSphere(new Point3d(0.0,0.0,0.0),Double.MAX_VALUE);
		
		// Erzeugen Kugel und ihrer Transformationsgruppe
	 	Color3f ambientColourBSphere = new Color3f(0.0f,0.0f,0.0f);
	    Color3f emissiveColourBSphere = new Color3f(0.1f,0.1f,0.1f);
	    Color3f diffuseColourBSphere = new Color3f(0.1f,0.1f,0.1f);
	    Color3f specularColourBSphere = new Color3f(0.1f,0.1f,0.1f);
	    float shininessBSphere = 2.0f;

	    Appearance app = new Appearance();

	    app.setMaterial(new Material(ambientColourBSphere,emissiveColourBSphere,
	                          diffuseColourBSphere,specularColourBSphere,shininessBSphere));

	    Sphere ball = new Sphere(0.2f,app);
	    ball.setUserData("ball");
	    
	    // Transformationsgruppe für die Kugel
	    Transform3D tfBall = new Transform3D();
	    tfBall.setTranslation(new Vector3d(0.0, 0.0, -10.0));
	    TransformGroup tgBall = new TransformGroup(tfBall);
	    tgBall.addChild(ball);
	    
	    // Erzeugen der Animation der Kugel
	 	Transform3D ballAxisAnimation = new Transform3D();
	 	Transform3D rotationBall = new Transform3D();
	    rotationBall.rotX(Math.PI/2);
	    ballAxisAnimation.mul(rotationBall);
	 	TransformGroup ballOnFlyingAxis = new TransformGroup(ballAxisAnimation);
	 	ballOnFlyingAxis.addChild(tgBall);
	 	
	 	int startTime_ball = Integer.MAX_VALUE;
	 	int v_ball = 90000;
	 	int a_ball = 10;
	 	
	 	Alpha aPos = new Alpha(1, 
					Alpha.INCREASING_ENABLE + Alpha.DECREASING_ENABLE, 
					startTime_ball, 
					0, 
					v_ball, 
					a_ball, 
					0, 
					0, 
					0, 
					0);
	 	
	 	
	 	PositionInterpolator pi = new PositionInterpolator(aPos, ballOnFlyingAxis, ballAxisAnimation, -5.0f, 5.0f);
	 	pi.setSchedulingBounds(bs);
	 	ballOnFlyingAxis.setCapability(TransformGroup.ALLOW_TRANSFORM_WRITE);
	 	ballOnFlyingAxis.addChild(pi);
	 	
	 	// Erzeuge den Szenengraphen
		BranchGroup theScene = new BranchGroup();
		
	 	// Definiere das PickingBehaviour, das verwendet werden soll, und fuege es zur Szene.
	    myPickMouseBehavior mpmb = new myPickMouseBehavior(myCanvas3D, theScene, bs, aPos);
	    theScene.addChild(mpmb);
	  	
		theScene.addChild(ballOnFlyingAxis);

		theScene.compile();

		//Hinzufuegen der Szene
		su.addBranchGraph(theScene);
	}

	//Hier wird etwas Licht zu der Szene hinzugefuegt.
	public void addLight(SimpleUniverse su)
	{
		BranchGroup bgLight = new BranchGroup();

		BoundingSphere bounds = new BoundingSphere(new Point3d(0.0,0.0,0.0), Double.MAX_VALUE);

		//Direktionales Licht
		Color3f lightColour1 = new Color3f(1.0f,1.0f,1.0f);
		Vector3f lightDir1  = new Vector3f(-1.0f,0.0f,-0.5f);
		DirectionalLight light1 = new DirectionalLight(lightColour1, lightDir1);
		light1.setInfluencingBounds(bounds);

		bgLight.addChild(light1);

		//Streulicht
		Color3f lightColourAmb = new Color3f(0.5f, 0.5f, 0.5f);
		AmbientLight lightAmb = new AmbientLight(lightColourAmb);
		lightAmb.setInfluencingBounds(bounds);
		bgLight.addChild(lightAmb);

		su.addBranchGraph(bgLight);
	}
	
	public static void main(String[] args)
	{
		PickTestMain ptm = new PickTestMain();
	}
}
```


```
import javax.media.j3d.Alpha;
import javax.media.j3d.Bounds;
import javax.media.j3d.BranchGroup;
import javax.media.j3d.Canvas3D;

import com.sun.j3d.utils.geometry.Primitive;
import com.sun.j3d.utils.picking.PickResult;
import com.sun.j3d.utils.picking.behaviors.PickMouseBehavior;

public class myPickMouseBehavior extends PickMouseBehavior
{
	public Alpha alpha;
	
	public myPickMouseBehavior(Canvas3D pCanvas, BranchGroup root, Bounds pBounds, Alpha a)
  	{
		super(pCanvas,root,pBounds);
		setSchedulingBounds(pBounds);
		alpha = a;
  	}

  	//Definition der Reaktion, wenn etwas ausgewaehlt wurde.
	public void updateScene(int xpos, int ypos)
	{
		Primitive pickedShape = null;
		pickCanvas.setShapeLocation(xpos,ypos);
		PickResult pResult = pickCanvas.pickClosest();
		if (pResult != null)
		{
			pickedShape = (Primitive) pResult.getNode(PickResult.PRIMITIVE);
		}
		if (pickedShape != null && pickedShape.getUserData()=="ball")
		{
			alpha.setStartTime(System.currentTimeMillis()-alpha.getTriggerTime()+1000);
		}
	}
}
```

Gruß
Maik


----------



## Illuvatar (10. Dez 2006)

Manchmal ist J3D bei sowas etwas seltsam...

So funktioniert es jedenfalls:


```
long startTime_ball = 0;
       int v_ball = 90000;
       int a_ball = 10;

       Alpha aPos = new Alpha(1,
               Alpha.INCREASING_ENABLE + Alpha.DECREASING_ENABLE,
               startTime_ball,
               0,
               v_ball,
               a_ball,
               0,
               0,
               0,
               0);
               
       aPos.pause();
       PositionInterpolator pi = new PositionInterpolator(aPos, ballOnFlyingAxis, ballAxisAnimation, -5.0f, 5.0f);
```


```
//Definition der Reaktion, wenn etwas ausgewaehlt wurde.
   public void updateScene(int xpos, int ypos)
   {
      Primitive pickedShape = null;
      pickCanvas.setShapeLocation(xpos,ypos);
      PickResult pResult = pickCanvas.pickClosest();
      if (pResult != null)
      {
         pickedShape = (Primitive) pResult.getNode(PickResult.PRIMITIVE);
      }
      if (pickedShape != null && pickedShape.getUserData()=="ball")
      {
         if (alpha.isPaused())
            alpha.resume();
         else
            alpha.pause();
      }
   }
```


----------



## Kiamur (10. Dez 2006)

Hallo Illuvatar !

Danke erst einmal für deine Antwort.

Leider hat man scheinbar so gar keine Kontrolle über die Startposition des Balls. Je nach Ballgeschwindigkeit liegt er auf der Animationsachse woanders. Wahrscheinlich, weil aPos schon nach der Instanzierung anfängt zu zählen, bis es auf Pause geschaltet wird.

Leider funktioniert das PickMouseBehavior so auch nur, bis der Ball einmal vom Anfang zum Ende geflogen ist. Möchte ich ihn noch mal mit Mausklick starten, funktioniert das nicht mehr.

Hast du denn eine Ahnung, warum sich Java3D in dem Fall so komisch verhält?
Und hast du vielleicht noch eine Alternative, wie man so eine sich wiederholende, durch Mausklick zu startende Animation noch ganz anders machen kann. Das muss doch möglich sein, und ich bin doch auch nicht der Erste, der so etwas versucht, oder?

Gruß
Maik


----------



## Kiamur (10. Dez 2006)

Hallo noch mal!

So funktioniert es mit meiner myPickMouseBehavior Klasse von ganz oben.

```
long startTime_ball = Integer.MAX_VALUE;
	 	int v_ball = 3000;
	 	int a_ball = 0;

	 	Alpha aPos = new Alpha(1,
					Alpha.INCREASING_ENABLE + Alpha.DECREASING_ENABLE,
					0, //startTime_ball, //geaendert!!!
					0,
					v_ball,
					a_ball,
					0,  //geaendert!!!
					0,
					0,
					0);

	 	aPos.setStartTime(startTime_ball);  //eingefuegt!!!
```

Die Erklärung, warum es so funktioniert bekomme ich von meinem Professor nächste Woche Donnerstag. Poste ich dann auch hier rein.

Gruß
Maik


----------



## Illuvatar (10. Dez 2006)

Also, bei mir ist es so, dass bei meinem Code der Ball immer am Anfang startet. Ich hätte zwar auch gedacht, dass es so ist, wie du es sagst, aber ich habe dann vermutet, dass er die Pause-Zeit irgendwie abzieht...

Wäre ja wirklich seltsam, wenn sich das bei uns beiden anders verhält. Ich habe hier mal eine zip-Datei hochgeladen mit dem kompletten Quellcode, den ich getestet habe, und einer ausführbaren jar.

Klick mich!

Edit: Da fehlt ne class-Datei, aber die ist ja eh in der jar...


----------



## Kiamur (11. Dez 2006)

Also ich habe die .jar mal getestet, und festgestellt, dass der Ball zwar links startet, aber nicht so weit links, wie, wenn er gar nicht angestartet wird. Wenn du mal die Geschwindigkeit des Balls erhöst, also v_ball kleiner machst, dann müsste er immer weiter nach rechts wandern. Ist zumindest bei mir so auf zwei verschiedeneen Computern.

Gruß
Maik


----------



## Illuvatar (11. Dez 2006)

Du hast Recht. Aber wenn man bei meiner Lösung hinter aPos.pause(); noch

```
aPos.setStartTime(System.currentTimeMillis());
```
setzt, dann geht das auch alles.
Aber du hast ja schon eine funktionierende Lösung, und demnach ist ja alles gut


----------

